# Lever ...............



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 25, 2020)

Action Prairie Rattlesnake pen blanks cast in PR. Finished and ready to install fittings.

Les


----------



## keithlong (Jul 26, 2020)

Very nice as usual.


----------

